# hanging interior door???



## jbizzel (Jan 23, 2007)

I am installing a custom solid core wood door 30"x 80" and also making the jambs myself. My problem is the wall leans in about 1" from bottom to top of wall although my inside jambs are plumb and header jamb is level when i go to hang the door i think that this might cause the top of the door to stick out.....any body have a solution, the only one i can think of is adjusting the hinges by moving the lower hinge out and moving the top hinge in and halfway between the two for the middle hinge! Will this work?????


----------



## jbizzel (Jan 23, 2007)

I am installing a custom solid core wood door 30"x 80" and also making the jambs myself. My problem is the wall leans in about 1" from bottom to top of wall although my inside jambs are plumb and header jamb is level when i go to hang the door i think that this might cause the top of the door to stick out.....any body have a solution, the only one i can think of is adjusting the hinges by moving the lower hinge out and moving the top hinge in and halfway between the two for the middle hinge! Will this work?????[/quote]


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

THis is in general discussion as well, right?


----------



## pitbull (Jan 29, 2007)

You could make your frame wider than need be also, which should help reduce the amount that you will have too alter the hinges if at all. This will be made less obvious when the trim is put around the frame. But it will all depend on what the finish is too be like and where the finished job is.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

j; you will have to make ur adjustments with the frame not the hinges, if u do hinges then your door will not be flush to the edge of the frame and will look bad no matter how hard you work at it.Jambs will have to be wide enuf to compensate for lack of plumb on walls, trim will be INTERESTING. Is this on your house or a customer? If a customer then you better have a long talk to him/her explain the problem,offer solutions then PUT IN WRITING what YOU AGREE ON, get it signed
Jack M:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You know , this is a continuing problem...I`ve had some success using my trim sledge. Sounds funny but, most times you can move the bottom plate. Depending how close the adjacent wall is located. Some frammers glue the plate to the sub floor... But I doubt this one did. And with all due respect... you can`t always blame the framer. There are far too many reasons at play. First objective is to keep the door plumb so it doesn`t open or shut on it`s own. You can fudge a few other things. The wider the casing the better. Good luck and keep track of your time. Rick


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*agreement*

I have to agree.. I would have a good long talk with the owner(s).. Let them know of your quandry.. Let them also know of several options that they may have to rectify the problem... Most prople are really surprised when the homeowner says go for it on one of the options you give and also signs off on the job.. Good luck and let us know..


----------

